# mama tried...



## gman2431 (Apr 6, 2016)

RIP Mr Haggard! 

Came into this world and left on the same day of the month. 

Have to jam some at work tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2016)

Always makes me sad when a C & W legend dies. I don't know why - I listen to it but not often but when one drops I get sad and have to lay a few of their tunes. I lsitened to George Jones music for 2 days when he died. Same when Conway went. I'll probably play Hank Jr for a solid week when he goes. Of course he has already died a couple of time lol. I've mentioned it before but I drummed for a country band for a couple years - I can't count how many times I played this and several others of his.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 6, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Always makes me sad when a C & W legend dies. I don't know why -


Me too and then my wife 'splained it to me. We don't have any CW crooners like the generation we are losing. What we have today is Country Rap! When she told me that I said No ay!! She said Yes Way!! The more I listen to the new stuff (and I like a lot of it) the more she seems right.

RIP Merle Gimme some Waylon and Willie and Merle anytime

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 6, 2016)

Well 'splain that to me!! can you delete two of them and this one
@ripjack13

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 6, 2016)

The new country is not country! I honestly can't stand it... 

I agree these legends are some of the last. True good ole boys!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2016)

Tell Mrs. Wild I said thanks for 'splainin it to us. She is right. But unlike you I don't like any of the new stuff.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 6, 2016)

I can't listen to mainstream "country" it makes my ears bleed. I listen to my music (Merle, Hank Sr., George Jones, etc.) and Texas/Red Dirt music. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 6, 2016)

That's too bad. I like some of the old country and some of the new country.

For those bemoaning a lack of quality new stuff, I'd suggest giving Chris Stapleton a listen. The wife and I went to see Little Big Town when they came through here, and he was the opening act(before winning all the newcomer awards). I didn't know a thing about him before the concert, but I was blown away... Been listening to his stuff ever since. He's a heck of a musician/song writer, and when he sings one of those country 'pain songs', you can hear the hurt. I love any kind of music if the performer is passionate... Stapleton has got it in spades.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 6, 2016)

DKMD said:


> That's too bad. I like some of the old country and some of the new country.
> 
> For those bemoaning a lack of quality new stuff, I'd suggest giving Chris Stapleton a listen. The wife and I went to see Little Big Town when they came through here, and he was the opening act(before winning all the newcomer awards). I didn't know a thing about him before the concert, but I was blown away... Been listening to his stuff ever since. He's a heck of a musician/song writer, and when he sings one of those country 'pain songs', you can hear the hurt. I love any kind of music if the performer is passionate... Stapleton has got it in spades.



You're 100% right Doc, he is an exception to the rule. I haven't seen him yet but have listened to a lot of his music. No disrespect to you and the Mrs., but I don't know how you made it through Little Big Town....... Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Well 'splain that to me!! can you delete two of them and this one
> @ripjack13



What'd I miss?


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 6, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> What'd I miss?


My post #3 showed up 3 times. Somebody already deleted 2 of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 6, 2016)

Tony said:


> You're 100% right Doc, he is an exception to the rule. I haven't seen him yet but have listened to a lot of his music. No disrespect to you and the Mrs., but I don't know how you made it through Little Big Town....... Tony



I'm a sucker for tight harmony, and LBT has got that. Plus, we live in a pretty small town, so when somebody comes through, we take advantage of the opportunity. Thier cover of Fleetwood Mac's 'The Chain' is pretty good, too.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2016)

DKMD said:


> Plus, we live in a pretty small town, so when somebody comes through, we take advantage of the opportunity.



I might be rolling through at your local karaoke bar, if the price is right. I have a new act. I'm not the guy on the left . . . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Gonna miss old Merle! Been listening to his music for nearly 50 years now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 7, 2016)

I met this guy in Nashville at the wild horse saloon a couple years ago. Great dude and not a bad band for newer music.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2016)

Cody I think that's the video you were trying to embed - yes?


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Cody I think that's the video you were trying to embed - yes?



no it was his actual song not from a party. same song tho. im on computer right now not my phone where i know how to do that stuff! ahah


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 7, 2016)

There we go! Stupid computers...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2016)

Cody I truly like that! Got it playing now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 7, 2016)

Growing up my folks always listened to country radio around the house, I think it was about the only station we got lol. I love that era of country music, and Merle was one of the main ones. An American classic.....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Growing up my folks always listened to country radio around the house, I think it was about the only station we got lol. I love that era of country music, and Merle was one of the main ones. An American classic.....



My 2 favorites as a kid were Johnny Horton and Marty Robbins. I still know every word to many of their songs.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> My 2 favorites as a kid were Johnny Horton and Marty Robbins. I still know every word to many of their songs.



I still remember hearing that Mary Robbins had passed on my way to school. Tough day....


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Cody I truly like that! Got it playing now.



Its pretty Good. He congratulated us on getting married at the wild horse when we there and then hung out with him for a bit afterword. Gave us some free cds and shot the crap for awhile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Tony (Apr 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> My 2 favorites as a kid were Johnny Horton and Marty Robbins. I still know every word to many of their songs.



You like Marty because of Mr. Shorty!




I can say that because it applies to me as well! Tony

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Apr 7, 2016)

I was lucky enough to meet Merle in a place called Billy Bob's in Fort Worth, Tx.
He was not actually playing that night but came in. And even though he drew a crowd I did get to talk with him for a few minutes. He told me he had a place in Ft. Worth that he escapes to when he gets a chance. We had beer before the crowd finally moved in. Not an earth moving experience, but a pleasant one.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2016)

Tony said:


> You like Marty because of Mr. Shorty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha I do like the song but my favorites by him are the ballads. You know my spiritual beliefs cannot be considered traditional or mainstream by a long shot, but The Master's Call gives me goosebumps every time I hear it. 'Ol Red, Billy The Kid, Strawberry Roan, many others and of course the El Paso songs are as classic as it gets you just can't beat 'em. The use of marimba in the second El Paso was cutting edge & groundbreaking in American C & W, and coupled with the horns the Spanish guitar, and Marty's spine-chilling voice and the perfect background harmonizing - man-o-man that song just NEVER gets old. That song is a true work of art.

Haven't heard it in a while I think it's time for a couple. Turn it up and let the horns take you back in time .....


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2016)

Listening to it now - forgot about that subtle moan of the steel guitar. And actually that's a xlyophone not a marimba. Damn this is great music.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2016)

Most people don't realize what this song is about. It's about reincarnation.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2016)

And if you didn't know it Merle was a Marty fan too!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 7, 2016)

As far as new artist, one of the most highly underrated, yet exceptional artists I've found is Ray Scott. A lot of his better work is Honky Tonk classic, and a tad bit on the comical side. But when he gets down and serious, he's about as country as it gets.

Ray Scott Video Channel on You Tube

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2016)

One of the radio stations I listen to in my shop is going to do a Merle Tribute after the commercials. they won't be playing much music more so talking about his life. this is not a music station ........

http://player.streamtheworld.com/liveplayer.php?callsign=KTCKAM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 12, 2016)

@gman2431 I hope you're listening this is going to be good. The guy who started this radio station 20 years sparked similar radio station across the country, and is an accomplished musician himself. His name is Mike Rhyner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> @gman2431 I hope you're listening this is going to be good. The guy who started this radio station 20 years sparked similar radio station across the country, and is an accomplished musician himself. His name is Mike Rhyner.



Didn't have a chance to. That's my time i wrap things up and go in to eat. Wish I coulda!


----------

